# William Reborn - "Sleeping"



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

The second reborn - the "sleeping" William reborn - arrived home.

Here's a slideshow of some of the pics I took.

He's very like William... painfully so. It's wonderful and awful to hold him. *sigh*

She really did an AMAZING job.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Dawn, she did a really good job. It's uncanny.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, the reborn William looks so similar to William. It's hard to tell the difference in some of the photos. He's beautiful, just like your William.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

wow, i couldn't tell the difference either in some of them. i'm sure it is wonderful and awful to hold him. i've decided for now to get some memorial jewelry instead of the doll but i'm still holding out hope for later.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

truely is a work of art, i think it would be really healing to hold one of these babies,

Jools


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MI_Dawn* 
He's very like William... painfully so. It's wonderful and awful to hold him. *sigh*











I can't get over the detail. Amazing!








William & much love and healing to you Dawn.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

It's really amazing how life like it is...wow....Wiping tears away for your loss. so sorry. He's beautiful. From start to finish.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

She did an amazing job, Dawn. Wow. It really is uncanny.







:







: She does beautiful work. I'm glad I'll be using her for Duncan's reborns.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

That likeness is incredible.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow. That's amazing.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't imagine how comforting it must be to hold that doll in your arms. It looks so much like William. *hugs*


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

does the woman who made him have a website or something i would be intrested to check out her prices etc,

Jools


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh my! Beautiful!.... I have been impressed with reborn dolls forever, but only recently became aware of the healing power of a reborn for someone who has lost a baby. I considered buying 2 for my twins but because I lost them early, I don't have a face to match. That said, I had read recommendations that you could send in pics of a newborn sibling?

Let us know if and how that helps your healing, he is very beautiful.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow. Beautiful. She did a really wonderful job. I can just imagine rocking him.


----------

